# R Grizzle Holsters



## 2old2worry (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone out there familiar with R Grizzle IWB holsters?

I'm particulary interested in either a "Southern Sidekick" or a "Southern Man" model and would be using it to carry a S&W 642 .38.


----------

